# It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog!



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Backstory: I am a city girl, and my silky terrier, Zorro, is a city dog. he lives primarily inside, is convinced that he is the size of an Airedale, and is just this vivacious terrier. he was purchased from a puppymill store in Vegas by some girl who thought she was buying a 'teacup yorkie' for just under $2,000. A month later, she stood in line at the pound to give up this Energizer Bunny of a dog, not knowing that the pound was undergoing a mass-euthanasia due to a huge parvo breakout . The local Golden Retriever rescue was there taking Goldens and a kind-hearted volunteer took Zorro from the "abandoning/intake" line as well. She happened to know my mother as her son's orthodontist's receptionist... and knew me as her two Golden's groomer (we had no idea). Long story short, Zorro's photo was send to my mother as an email and he became our first dog at about 5 1/2 months.

We moved to 'the country' last week, and 5 year old super-energized dog went from hyper to exhausted as he now had a WHOLE ACRE to explore and guard. I have always walked him diligently, and he was probably a B- when it came to walks... he tended to freak out and want to PLAY PLAY PLAY when we met dogs on a walk. He's a good boy in social settings, loves to play with other dogs, and has never been 'aggressive' beyond over-excited manners (that have caused other dogs to put him in check for...).

Actual Story:
Well, a few minutes ago, he was asking to go out, politely, just lightly scratching his nails on a low window (he's not destructive at all, not even as a digger). I let him out and, too late, see a large Cattle Dog mix at the far corner of the property. Zorro makes a beeline for him, growling and wuffling in a most aggressive way, and follows the dog through a small hole in the fence. I run back in, grab sneakers, and bolt across the yard, hollering his name. I hear yelping, growling, and scuffling... sure signs of a dog fight. I keep yelling til I reach the hole in the fence, and Zorro comes trotting through, pleased as punch.

The neighbor, an elderly rancher dude, is laughing hysterically and gasps something in Spanish... I reply, in English, "Is that your dog?". he says "no, I've never seen that one before, but your dog, he jumped on his neck, beat him up, and sent him home crying!"

I looked at little Zorro, who is sitting with his round butt on my foot, panting and proud, his skirt a faded red/pink (he's in a schnauzer pattern). I couldnt help but laugh... I've carefully socialized Zorro all his life, his babysitter has 3 large dogs and a shih tzu, his Best Friend is a Pit Bull/Bull Terrier mix... I did not want a snotty, aggressive, over-sized 'yorkie'/silky on my hands, I groom enough of those, thank you..

But my little Zorro chased a dog 2.5 times his size off our property today, recalled perfectly, midfight, and came home without a scratch... if that isn't something to be proud of, I don't know what is!


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

I am impressed he came back mid-fight, when you called.

Paula


----------

